# Salem & Sabbath!!



## noMoreFaith (Apr 28, 2010)

These are my 2 females:




























They're my first 2 rats..they're identical agoutis, about 4 to 6 weeks old I suppose..anyway the cage isn't that great but i'm working on it!!


----------



## VictorianVanity (Mar 18, 2010)

That first picture is just too cute.


----------



## mollyzog (Apr 19, 2010)

They are ADORABLE! You're so lucky


----------



## halfmoon (Mar 29, 2010)

They are both beautiful! I love their tail colour.


----------



## lml8787 (Apr 16, 2010)

super cute...i love their color!


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

That last pic is too cute for words! What huge eyes!


----------



## Lea (May 15, 2009)

They're so tiny and cute! I have 2 agouti girls too, I used to have to pick them up and look at their belly markings to tell them apart, lol. Hmm, that wheel is going to be way too small very soon. You need an 11" or 12" wheel for rats.

I really like your signature pic BTW.


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

Adorable babies. How do you tell them apart?


----------



## noMoreFaith (Apr 28, 2010)

Leesha said:


> Adorable babies. How do you tell them apart?


Salem is much heavier and a little bigger than Sabbath, also less active. Sabbath is the smaller one, and also the one I've got to go after in my room all the time 



Lea said:


> Hmm, that wheel is going to be way too small very soon. You need an 11" or 12" wheel for rats.


They never use it anyway..


----------



## lml8787 (Apr 16, 2010)

They are such cuties! Enjoy it while they are still young, they grow so fast! I love the second picture.


----------



## noMoreFaith (Apr 28, 2010)

small pic update:










^^they keep getting bigger 










^^ Sabbath posing like Jesus Christ


----------



## Simisama (May 11, 2010)

What cuties! I love the "Jesus Christ" pic. So funny!


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Ahh! How cute haha.
What kind of cage are you using? Does not look familiar to me.


----------



## noMoreFaith (Apr 28, 2010)

Kiko said:


> Ahh! How cute haha.
> What kind of cage are you using? Does not look familiar to me.


I don't know, I bought it from a pet store in Greece ???

but i'm thinking of getting a bigger one soon..


----------



## noMoreFaith (Apr 28, 2010)

_*A FEW MORE PICS!!!!*_


----------



## hansloas (May 15, 2010)

Oh goodness! What precious girls <3


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm loving every picture! too cute. ^^


----------



## noMoreFaith (Apr 28, 2010)

a few more that i took just now...(bad quality due to poor mobile resolution)

Salem takes a look at my half-finished drawing:


----------



## Simisama (May 11, 2010)

Her coloring is to die for. <3


----------



## PixieRei (May 22, 2010)

Gorgeous Rats!

You're very good at taking pics too!

I've been trying desperately to get pics of my 4 boys but they just won't sit still lol >_<


----------



## noMoreFaith (Apr 28, 2010)

2 more pics i thought that were cute:


----------



## noMoreFaith (Apr 28, 2010)

the latest one i took:

*Salem*


----------



## Simisama (May 11, 2010)

OMG - they are SO cute. *Squeal*

Where did you get them? 

Do they even have full agoutis at pet stores?


----------



## noMoreFaith (Apr 28, 2010)

^ i live in greece, first of all. they bring rats from foreign breeders, i think. i wanted a black pair at first, but i ended up with these 2 cuties


----------



## noMoreFaith (Apr 28, 2010)

UPDATE:


----------

